# BURGLAR ALARM



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

I want to put together a very simple alarm system for a garage. It must have a motion sensor, a remote on/off device, and a loud siren or bell. The last time I improvised an alarm system was 30 years ago for the original Nicholas Smith Trains on 11th and Arch streets in Philadelphia. It was very crude by todays standards, a bell, a magnetic reed switch at the door, and I think I used a train transformer for power. I also mounted a switch near the door that controlled the outlet that the transformer was plugged into. I'd like to step up a few notches on the system I am planning, but I don't want to have any kind of contract with an alarm company. Strictly DIY. Where can I buy the individual parts? What types of parts should I be looking for?


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Try this place. They have everything. 

http://skycraftsurplus.com/


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Have you done a Google search for "Motion Alarms"?

You may want to be sure to have at least a battery backup... and/or maybe include a power loss alarm. Depends on how many false alarms you (or the neighbors can put up with!) and whether you are concerned of a burglar cutting the power to the area.

If you don't care about loss of AC power there are several types of remote AC power relays that could be used for remote shut-off. Harbor Freight has a set of 3 plug-in adapters that are controled from a single 3 button pocket sized device (I have some video surveilance cameras that tend to die after being on for a while and I have to cycle power on them to regain control, so I have each on one adapter each using this system... I don't have to get out of my easy chair to reset each camera). Sears has a single unit device (I have my RR crossing lights flasher on one of these). These devices do require AC power to operate (except the little pushbutton devices are battery powered).

HF also has a "Driveway Alarm" (motion sensor); a remote sensor with an RF link to an indoor receiver that beeps like a door bell when something disturbes the infra-red viewing area of the sensor. Both devices are battery powered (9-Volt in the sensor and 3 "C" cells in the indoor unit); good batteries last about 3 months. I think one could to tie into the sound output to trigger, and latch, another (louder) alarm (you could use a remote control to quiet it (when you want) until you reset the system). I have one of these Driveway Alarms on my porch to alert me of someone there. Unfortunately it is VERY sensitive in too wide of an area. I had to mount it aimed back toward the front door or cars and pedestrians on the street set it off. Also, birds, and squirrels set it off. I had to put a shield (opaque to infra-red) with a small hole in it over the lens to reduce the visual field. I have also noticed that on very cold days, if the mail carrier has been out for a long time it does not detect him until he turns around to expose his face toward the sensor... cold clothes are not "seen" by the device.

I am sure if you Google some "alarm" terms you will find MANY places that will sell whole systems or just the parts you want to build your own specialized setup.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

These are now consumer items. Just go to Home Depot. http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...ogId=10053


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By rlvette on 24 Nov 2009 06:53 PM 
Try this place. They have everything. 

http://skycraftsurplus.com/ Hey! Hey! Hey! Hang on there a dang minute, don't be giving away the location of such fertile hunting ground there fella.


----------



## Dennis Paulson (Jan 2, 2008)

I like the products at Harbor Freight , and the prices .............................. hows $24.99 for the system ?

http://search.harborfreight.com/cpisearch/web/search.do?keyword=alarms 

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=42768 

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=94983


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

This guy works for biscuits....


----------



## sheepdog (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave's security system is the most reliable and secure.

I really don't like or trust motion detectors. 

Craig


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By sheepdog on 26 Nov 2009 05:30 AM 
Dave's security system is the most reliable and secure.

I really don't like or trust motion detectors. 

Craig 



You can be securely rely on your canine to make friends with anybody that brings it a treat.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

3 yappy little dogs and an unfriendly doberman?


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

That's a great layout Mik. As for the number of projects I can handle at one time....................how many days are in the average month? I feel more comfortable working between several projects at one time. The time away from each gives me time to come up with ideas for the ones I am not working on at that moment.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Madman on 03 Dec 2009 07:08 PM 
That's a great layout Mik. As for the number of projects I can handle at one time....................how many days are in the average month? I feel more comfortable working between several projects at one time. The time away from each gives me time to come up with ideas for the ones I am not working on at that moment. 
I always have 20 or 30 irons in the fire. That way when I hit a impass on one I go to another while I work on the inpass in my head. Rigth now I am working on my CNC Plasma cutter/death ray macnine while I think of how I am going to drive the Ferris Wheel of trains. Also in the fire are A reversing loop and the Canyon comming out of the tunnels. The Mine area. The propane tank has to be moved. Also I really Really need to make a run to the dump. 

Ps I forgot the Dirty Dishes....I am eating off of Pie Pans and Measuring spoon.


----------

